# واااااحد مأذون وصلحه .!!



## عبود عبده عبود (25 يناير 2017)

*[FONT=&quot]مولآنا " ولي النِعّمْ " طلع يقول أية بقى ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
« احنا بنوثق الزواج فلما يكون عدد 150 ألف بيتطلقوا في سنة ولا اتنين .. *​​ *[FONT=&quot]واحنا كدولة معنية بالحفاظ على مجتمعها، *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ليه منطلعش قانون نقول لا يتم الطلاق إلا أمام المأذون عشان ندي الناس فرصة تراجع نفسها» [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وتوجه بكلامه لشيخ الازهر قائلا :- [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]« ولا ايه يا فضيلة الامام ... تعبتني يا فضيلة الأمام » [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
هأهأهأهأ ... تصفيقُ حاااااد

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]" ولي النِعّمْ " [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بيتكلم عن " الطلاق الشفهى " ... طاب سؤال [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]منين رئيس الجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات عرف نسبة الطلاق وعدد المتطلقين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الآ إذا كان الطلاق دهون موثق أصلاً أمام مأذون أو بحكم محكمة ؟!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وألا سيادته دار ع البيوت زى الدلالات يسأل عن عديلة وفتكات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أوم عرف أن "حسن أفندى" رمى يمين الطلاق على "سعاد بنت حنفى" [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وقعد يعد على صوابعه 150 ألف حالة ؟!!!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
يا " ولي النِعّمْ "... الأسلام يوم ما ظهر مكانش فيه ماذون ونظموا مسألة الطلاق  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأبعت واحد من عندك يسأل فى " دار الأفتاء المصرية " أزاى بيتعاملوا مع الطلاق الشفهى ![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فإن مكنتش تعرف .. تعرف وتتعلم ..وتبطل تفتي فى اللى مالكش فيه !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
طيب .. "ولي النِعم " أذكى مننا كلنا ... موافقوووون ... بث نسأله سؤال نونو[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو ( المسلم ) رمى يمين طلاق قاصداً تطليق الولية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل شرعاً .. شرعاً يعنى ... لا يقع الطلاق ؟!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
(( وَإِنْ عَزَمُواْ ٱلطَّلاَقَ فَإِنَّ ٱللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ )) – البقرة 227[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وألا "رب المسلمين" اللى حط لهم الشرع هيعمل نفسه مش واخد باله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويطلب وا[FONT=&quot]ااااحد[/FONT] مأذوووون وصلحــــــــــــــــــــــه ..!!![/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Maran+atha (25 يناير 2017)

شكرا كثير للموضوع الأكثر من رائع 
اخى الحبيب عبود عبده عبود

الحقيقة التي يجب أن تدركها حضرتك
أن ضمير انسان نظيف أرقى وأشرف من شريعة الإسلام 

الخلاصة:
عندما تكلم الرئيس السيسي عن الطلاق كان يقصد الاتى:
إن لا يكون الطلاق لمجرد انه قال لها " روحى وانتى طالق"
فتكون هذة العائلة قد تفككت  لمجرد عبارة قالها انسان في وقت غضب أو تسرع
إذن المقصود بأن لا يوجد طلاق إلا من خلال وثيقة هو إعطاء فرصة لأخذ القرار والتفكير فيه مرارا 

إذن الرئيس يريد أن يرتقى ببعض من كوارث هذا الدين البدوي إلى مستوى حضارى 

فكما يحدث الان فى الزواج انه لا يعتد إلا بالزواج الموثق
وهذا سلوك حضارى ويخالف الدين البدوي
أيضا يريد الرئيس أن لا يكون طلاق يؤخذ فى اعتبار الأشخاص إلا فى حالة وثيقة رسمية كما حدث فى الزواج

أتمنى أن تكون وصلت الفكرة

ربنا يباركك ويرشدك إلى طريق الخلاص


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 يناير 2017)

Maran+atha قال:


> الخلاصة:
> عندما تكلم الرئيس السيسي عن الطلاق كان يقصد الاتى:
> إن لا يكون الطلاق لمجرد انه قال لها " روحى وانتى طالق"
> فتكون هذة العائلة قد تفككت  لمجرد عبارة قالها انسان في وقت غضب أو تسرع


 *[FONT=&quot] ياسعااادة الباشا ... فُكك من حكاية الدين البدوى دهين*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الدين دة بيتبع شرائعه أكتر من 70 مليون مصري*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن حقهم تطبيق شرائعهم *​*[FONT=&quot].. سواء كنت أنت مقتنع بيها وألا مش مقتنع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]زى أنت من حقك تطبقك شرعك بالظبط ( لا طلاق الا لعلة زنا ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]كيف عرف رئيس الجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات عدد حالآت الطلاق ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عدى على البيوت وسألهم ؟!!!!!!!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والا أمامه (( حالات موثقة )) ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من أين أتت تلك الحالات ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أما عن طريق حكم محكمة – أو – أحصاء عن طريق وزارة العدل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]التى يتبعها أى مأذون 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شرعاً [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]... يقع الطلاق شفاهةً – بمجرد عقد النية (العزم) – ثم – النُطق بها[/FONT]*
*مش حكاية واحد غضبان *

*[FONT=&quot]حدوتة ( روحى وأنتى طالق ) دة كلام بتوع السيما والدراما[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و الكلام دة خطأ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأى مُسلم بيذهب لـ " دار الأفتاء المصرية " كى تفتي له فى مسألة طلاقه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لآلآلآلآلآلآ ...تفتي بوقوع الطلاق الشفهي إلا فى أضيق أضيق أضيق الحدود[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبشروط – وبعقد عدة جلسات للصُلح[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الريس بيكيل لشيخ الأزهر على خلفيات أخرى  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبيضعه فى مأزق وموقف مُحرج وضّحّك عليه الناس اللى قاعدين[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (25 يناير 2017)

وليه ؟ يعنى هو بيعمل كده فى شيخ الازهر ليه؟
حاسة انك مش طايقه ولا بالعله كلام رغم انه فى النقطة دى تحديدا عنده حق كتير من البيوت بتتخرب علشان كلمة بتتقال فى لحظة غضب وبعد ما النفوس بتهدى بيلاقوا نفسهم خلاص انفصلوا وبيندموا  لكن النتيجة بتكون ايه اطفال مشتتة بين بيتين ثم يصبحون فى خلال سنوات  اطفال شوارع لا حول لهم ولا قوة
مش عارفة  اختلف معاه ولا اتفق كلامه منطقى وفى محله لكن هو متقال امتا وفين وعلى لسان مين  ؟
وياريت تفسرلنا هو ليه قصد يحرج شيخ الازهر؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 يناير 2017)

soul & life قال:


> وليه ؟ يعنى هو بيعمل كده فى شيخ الازهر ليه؟
> حاسة انك مش طايقه ولا بالعله كلام رغم انه فى النقطة دى تحديدا عنده حق كتير من البيوت بتتخرب علشان كلمة بتتقال فى لحظة غضب وبعد ما النفوس بتهدى بيلاقوا نفسهم خلاص انفصلوا وبيندموا  لكن النتيجة بتكون ايه اطفال مشتتة بين بيتين ثم يصبحون فى خلال سنوات  اطفال شوارع لا حول لهم ولا قوة
> مش عارفة  اختلف معاه ولا اتفق كلامه منطقى وفى محله لكن هو متقال امتا وفين وعلى لسان مين  ؟
> وياريت تفسرلنا هو ليه قصد يحرج شيخ الازهر؟


 *[FONT=&quot]ماهو الفارق بين طلاق شفهي وطلاق على يد مأذون ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الطلاق الشفهي حق شرعي للمسلم – عايز تلغيه ؟!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أزاى يتلغى ؟... بقانون ؟!!! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل يمنع القانون وقوع الطلاق شرعاً ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والقانون دة هيقول أية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أصلاً أصلاً .. الدولة لا تعترف إلا بالزواج الموثق والطلاق الموثق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والصُلح بين الزوجين موجود فى الشريعة الأسلامية ومذكور صراحةً فى القرآن [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش أختراع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى الأولى ( توجه ) مشايخك بتوعية الناس بشرعهم وقرآنهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]واللى طرح مشروع القانون واحد قانوني ( من أياهم ) ووقف شيخ الأزهر ضده[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شيخ الأزهر كان رافض التدخل فى الشرع بتقنين شئ ضده
[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]بدل ما تقعد معاه وتفهم ... تقوم تضّحك عليه الناس ؟!!![/FONT]*​ ​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعدين سؤال[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل كل أطفال الشوارع نتاج طلاق ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا فيه أسر بالكامل مسّرحة عيالها فى الشارع ومن غير طلاق ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الصبية والعيال اللى بيشتغلوا فى الورش .. نتيجة طلاق والا نتيجة فقر ؟![/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 يناير 2017)

*[FONT=&quot]سؤال تانى أهم *​​ *[FONT=&quot]هل وقع الطلاق على يد مأذون[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]العيال دى هتتلم من الشارع يعنى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## Maran+atha (25 يناير 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]سؤال تانى أهم *​​ *[FONT=&quot]هل وقع الطلاق على يد مأذون*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]العيال دى هتتلم من الشارع يعنى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



شكرا كثير لك
المشكلة التى يتكلم عنها الرئيس هى:
انه فى بعض الاحيان يتم الطلاق لأن صاحب العصمة قال انت طالق
فيقولوا فى هذة الحالة أن زوجتك أصبحت محرمة عليك وانت ملزم بتطليقها رسمي

الرئيس يريد أبطال قيمة العبارة التى أدت لخراب بعض البيوت ويضع عليها شرط أن تكتب فى وثيقة رسمية حتى يكون لها قيمة فعالة.

أتمنى أن تكون وصلت المعلومة

ربنا يباركك ويرشدك إلى طريق الخلاص.[/FONT]


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (25 يناير 2017)

حاليا ومع تعقيدات وتطورات العصر
لايتم الزواج الا مكتوبا (كلامى على المتعارف بين العامة والعام وليس الاستثناء)
اذا كما ان الزواج لايتم الا بالمكتوب فالطلاق كذلك
مع إيمانى كمسيحى بان الزواج الى الابد 
شكرا


----------



## fouad78 (25 يناير 2017)

soul & life قال:


> وليه ؟ يعنى هو بيعمل كده فى شيخ الازهر ليه؟
> حاسة انك مش طايقه ولا بالعله كلام رغم انه فى النقطة دى تحديدا عنده حق كتير من البيوت بتتخرب علشان كلمة بتتقال فى لحظة غضب وبعد ما النفوس بتهدى بيلاقوا نفسهم خلاص انفصلوا وبيندموا  لكن النتيجة بتكون ايه اطفال مشتتة بين بيتين ثم يصبحون فى خلال سنوات  اطفال شوارع لا حول لهم ولا قوة
> مش عارفة  اختلف معاه ولا اتفق كلامه منطقى وفى محله لكن هو متقال امتا وفين وعلى لسان مين  ؟
> وياريت تفسرلنا هو ليه قصد يحرج شيخ الازهر؟



لازم تشوفي الموضوع من منظور إسلامي
وليس من منظور أنه أفضل أو أن كلامه منطقي

المنظور الإسلامي يقول ما معناه:
"لا يُشرع إنسان ما لم يشرعه الله"
وأيضاً:
"لا يُحرِّم إنسان ما لم يحرمه الله"

ولا حتى يمكن أن يُلغي قانون الدولة الذي وضعه بشر
قانون من وضع الله
هذا بحسب العقيدة الإسلامية طبعاً

عندما ينطق المسلم بعبارة الطلاق فإن الطلاق وقع شرعاً
سواء دوَّنه عند الشيخ أم لم يدونه
ولهذا قال عبود:



> *[FONT=&quot]لو ( المسلم ) رمى يمين طلاق قاصداً تطليق الولية *​​ *[FONT=&quot]هل شرعاً .. شرعاً يعنى ... لا يقع الطلاق ؟!!!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
> (( وَإِنْ عَزَمُواْ ٱلطَّلاَقَ فَإِنَّ ٱللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ )) – البقرة 227*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
> وألا "رب المسلمين" اللى حط لهم الشرع هيعمل نفسه مش واخد باله *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ويطلب وا[FONT=&quot]ااااحد[/FONT] مأذوووون وصلحــــــــــــــــــــــه ..!!![/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]





> [/FONT]





> *[FONT=&quot]الطلاق الشفهي حق شرعي للمسلم – عايز تلغيه ؟!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أزاى يتلغى ؟... بقانون ؟!!! *​​ *[FONT=&quot]هل يمنع القانون وقوع الطلاق شرعاً ؟*​​[/FONT][/FONT]




لكن سؤالي للإستاذ عبود:


> [/FONT]





> *[FONT=&quot]والصُلح بين الزوجين موجود فى الشريعة الأسلامية ومذكور صراحةً فى القرآن *​​ *[FONT=&quot]مش أختراع *​​[/FONT]




هل الصلح يُلغي الطلاق كأنه لم يحدث
أم بقصد إعادة تزويجهم لمرة ثانية؟
لأني أول مرة أسمع عن الصلح بين الزوجين في الإسلام
[/FONT]​


----------



## Maran+atha (25 يناير 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot] ياسعااادة الباشا ... فُكك من حكاية الدين البدوى دهين*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الدين دة بيتبع شرائعه أكتر من 70 مليون مصري*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن حقهم تطبيق شرائعهم *​*[FONT=&quot].. سواء كنت أنت مقتنع بيها وألا مش مقتنع *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]زى أنت من حقك تطبقك شرعك بالظبط ( لا طلاق الا لعلة زنا ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]كيف عرف رئيس الجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات عدد حالآت الطلاق ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عدى على البيوت وسألهم ؟!!!!!!!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والا أمامه (( حالات موثقة )) ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من أين أتت تلك الحالات ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أما عن طريق حكم محكمة – أو – أحصاء عن طريق وزارة العدل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]التى يتبعها أى مأذون
> [/FONT]*
> ...



ولا يهمك يا اخ عبود 
الكل يعلم أن القرآن حمال أوجه

فمثلا : عندما قيل أن الوحي قال لرسول الإسلام اقرأ باسم ربك 
كان الحقيقة أن هذا الوحي يملي على رسول الإسلام المكتوب على اللوح

إذن كان من باب أولى كان الوحي يقول لرسول الإسلام "أسمع"
ولكن فكك فالقرآن مملوء بالأخطاء التى تسبت انه ليس من عند الله. 

فسهل جداً أن يقول شيوخ الأزهر الذى يريده الرئيس السيسي 
"كله ممكن مدام القرآن حمال أوجه " 
اي فى التفسير يوضحوا أن اله الإسلام سميع للمكتوب كما اقنعوا أتباعهم أن الوحى قال لرسول الإسلام اقرأ وفى نفس الوقت قالوا إن رسول الإسلام كان يسمع ما أوحى به من الوحى وكان يحفظه وكان يحفظه معه الصحابه في صدورهم ( اى ان الموضوع لم يكن فيه قراءة )

حقاً سهل جداً أن الشيوخ يقولوا ما يريدوا 
ثم يختموا بان يقولوا لا تناقش ولا تجادل

ربنا يباركك ويرشدك إلى طريق الخلاص.[/FONT]


----------



## Maran+atha (26 يناير 2017)

شوف يا اخ عبود 
أحد الشيوخ يؤيد السيسي


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 يناير 2017)

*أعتقد إنى فاهماك يا عبود 

إنت شايف إن الريس بيتدخل فى حاجات كتير مش من اختصاصه 

زى مثلا حادثة تعرية سيدة المنيا 

زى مثلا موضوع الل فجر نفسه فى البطرسية 

و أخيرا موضوع الطلاق 

______________

عندك حق المفروض ما يتدخلش طبعا 

__________

أنا بأتجن لما حد (مش مهندس) يتدخل فى شغلى 

و أقول فى سرى : إيش فهمك إنت ؟؟

أفتكر مرة واحدة من الجيران عملت نفسها فريكيكو و لمت سكان العمارة و قالت لهم العمارة ح تقع 

أوم قالوا : هاتوا إيرينى 

روحت لهم 

لاقيتها واقفة أودام كمرة فى بير السلم(كان فيه واحد لزق فيها بالمونة خرطوم فيه سلك كهربا_ المونة ديه فصلت و بان الخرطوم )  و بتشاور عليها و تقول : دا العمود الل شايل العمارة 

قولت لها : ديه كمرة مش عمود 

أفتكر إنها برطمت فى الكلام بس أنا مش فاكرة غير آخر كلمة و هى بتقولى : يا هندااااااااااااساااااااااااااااااااااااا

وقالت لها بطريقة : يا هنداااااااااااااااا (فاصل) سااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا (شرشحة بقة) 

إحساس صعب إن ناس مش فاهمة تتكلم فى حاجات مالهاش فيها 

طبعا مشيت و سيبتهم 

____________

أفتكر كمان إنى أخدت فى كلية الهندسة : إذا تدخل المهندس فيما لا يعنيه فأنه خطأ جسيم 

و أنا حاطة الجملة ديه أمام عينى فى كل حين*​


----------



## soul & life (26 يناير 2017)

مش كل عيال الشوارع نتاج لانفصال او طلاق زوجين لكن اغلبهم!
اكيد الفقر والجهل بيلعبوا دور رئيسى فى تكوين عالم مخيف من اولاد الشوارع واللى بيعتبروا قنبلة موقوته لازم المسئولين يعملوا ليها الف حساب

الطلاق على يد مأذون مش هيلم العيال من الشوارع ولا حاجة  لكن على الاقل يبقا الزوج المسلم فاهم ان الكلمة اذا نطقت هتكون ليها حساب والحكاية مش سبهلله دا احنا بنشوف حلفان الطلاق ده بيتقال فى الهزار والجد وفى اى مكان ممكن تسمع كلمة عليا الطلاق  ويكمل كلامه  اعتقد الحكاية فيها استهانة واستهترار  
 احب اوضح انا الحقيقة غير متقبلة كلام زى ده يتقال من رئيس الجمهورية  لانه مش اختصاصه ولا مناسبته وبقيت احس اننا مش فى دولة كل هيئة ليها اختصاصها احنا فى عزبة والعمدة بيمشى كل حاجة وبيتدخل فى كل شىء حتى فى بيوتنا 
رغم انه بيناقش مشكلة حقيقية المجتمع بيعانى منها فعلا
مع احترامى وتقدير لاستاذ فؤاد اشكرك على مشاركتك وتوضيحك لنقطة تشريع الاسلام وتطبيقه لما ورد من ايات لكن انا وجهة نظرى ان امور كتيرة فى الاسلام تحتمل التعديل والتقويل وحاليا نسمع ونرى اعادت صياغة كتب عتيقة فى الاسلام بتحمل الكثير من الاخطاء فربما يكون الامر محتاج بعض التعديل 
معرفة البسطاء بان الكلمة مفعلة بمجرد نطقها هيجعل الناس متخوفة من تنفيذ الطلاق فعليا او بمعنى اوضح هيكون ليها حساب


----------



## aymonded (26 يناير 2017)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هي يعني جت على دية وكمان العجب تلاقي ناس طالعه تؤيد الرئيس
آل يعني فيه حد بيطلق شفوي وبكده تكون الحكاية انتهت والدولة اعترفت بالفطنة وكشف الحجاب ان فلان طلق فلانة
يا عمونا الناس دية تعبانة في نفوخها مش فاهم بيأيدوا الرئيس في ايه، وهو إيه اللي قاله جديد تحييه الناس عليه !!!
ولو اني مش فاهم قصده كويس لأن كلامه فيه غموض واكيد له هدف تاني بس مش واصلني بصراحة
*​*
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يناير 2017)

*[FONT=&quot]نقطة خطيرة *​*[FONT=&quot]حابب أوضحها قبل ما أرد على المشاركات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المواطن المصري (المسلم) من حقه يتجوز أتنين وتلاتة وأربعة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن المواطن المصرى (المسيحي) لو أتجوز أتنين يبقى "زاني"[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أية الفرق بين الأتنين ؟[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot].. الفرق أن دة عنده (شرع) .. ودة عنده (وصية)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]لو جه "السيد الرئيس" وقال لية منعملش قانون يُبيح الزواج الثانى للمسيحي [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عملاً بالنص الدستوري ( المواطنون أمام القانون سواء ) ؟![/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نترك لكم الأجابة [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يناير 2017)

fouad78 قال:


> لكن سؤالي للإستاذ عبود:
> هل الصلح يُلغي الطلاق كأنه لم يحدث
> أم بقصد إعادة تزويجهم لمرة ثانية؟
> لأني أول مرة أسمع عن الصلح بين الزوجين في الإسلام
> ​


 *[FONT=&quot]أستاذ  "فؤاد" الصُلح موجود (قبل) الطلاق و(بعد) الطلاق*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بنص قرآنى فى سورة النساء 34 – 35 – 36*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لو فيه شقاق بين الزوجين بيجيبوا "حكم" من أهله و"حكم" من أهلها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى كبار العيلة زى ما بنقول[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الحلف بيمين الطلاق – طلاق المُكره – طلاق الغضبان – طلاق السكير – طلاق الشارِط[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا يقع شرعاً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الذى يقع شرعاً هو عزم ونية الطلاق – بعد – محاولات الصُلح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وهذا مُطبق فى قانون الأحوال الشخصية للمسلمين فى مصر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طبعاً دة بأختصار شديد لأن الموضوع متشعب وله شروحات[/FONT]*​ 


Maran+atha قال:


> شوف يا اخ عبود
> أحد الشيوخ يؤيد السيسي


 *[FONT=&quot]أنت راجل طيب [FONT=&quot]...[/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الشيخ اللى أنت بتستشهد بيه دة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو اللى رافع ( دعوى قضائية ) ضد "شيخ الأزهر" لأجبار مؤسسات الدولة على أصدار القانون[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فـ ... طبيعى جداً أنه يؤيد السيسي .. لأن السيسي نفسه هو اللى جه فى صفه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأحرج " شيخ الأزهر " ..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
الشيخ اللى أنت بتستشهد بيه دة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]متجوز تلاتة – ومنهم واحدة ( عُرفي) وقفت له على باب (4) فى مبنى التلفزيون و جرسته[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بعد ما خلص برنامجه مع " محمود سعد " فى القناة الثانية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولبسوها تُهمة ودخلوها مستشفى الأمراض النفسية والعصبية

 [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يناير 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أعتقد إنى فاهماك يا عبود
> 
> إنت شايف إن الريس بيتدخل فى حاجات كتير مش من اختصاصه
> 
> *​


 *[FONT=&quot]لأ ياستي ... دة بيتدخل فى دعوى قضائية منظورة أمام القضاء ضد "شيخ الأزهر"*​​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى بييجى فى صف أحد خصوم الدعوى – بدون وجه حق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]طاب لو القاضى حكم بعدم قبول الدعوى ( ودة وارد طبعاً )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى أزاى الحال ؟!!!!![/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يناير 2017)

aymonded قال:


> *ولو اني مش فاهم قصده كويس لأن كلامه فيه غموض واكيد له هدف تاني بس مش واصلني بصراحة
> *​*
> *


 *[FONT=&quot]واحد بيقول 150 ألف حالة طلاق*​​ *[FONT=&quot]والتانى طالع يقول .. دولى 206 ألف حالة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يا أذكى أخواتك أنت وهو [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عرفتم منين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لإما أحصاءات وزارة العدل ( التى يتبع لها المأذون )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو محاكم الأسرة ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو عايز طلاق على أيد مأذون – علشان يبقى عقد جديد – برسوم جديدة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]عينه على جيوب الناس .... أو ....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عنده ( نص قانوني ) تانى عايز يحشره فى النُص[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أية هو بقى ؟؟؟ ... دة اللى هيبان [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (26 يناير 2017)

" ولى النعم " 
حلو اللفظ ده لان للاسف ده بقى حالنا معاه دلوقتى ......... لكن ما علينا ..
المشكلة كلها استاذنا العزيز ان ولى النعم هو مش عارف هو عايز ايه ..
عايزها دولة مؤسسات وتمشى بالدستور والقانون ولا ......... أيه ؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يناير 2017)

soul & life قال:


> معرفة البسطاء بان الكلمة مفعلة بمجرد نطقها هيجعل الناس متخوفة من تنفيذ الطلاق فعليا او بمعنى اوضح هيكون ليها حساب


 *[FONT=&quot]يبقى توعية الناس بشرعهم يا ست الكل*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مش قانون جديد – هيعمل اية القانون أمام ضمائر خربانة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأمام جهل وفقر ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يناير 2017)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> " ولى النعم "
> حلو اللفظ ده لان للاسف ده بقى حالنا معاه دلوقتى ......... لكن ما علينا ..
> المشكلة كلها استاذنا العزيز ان ولى النعم هو مش عارف هو عايز ايه ..
> عايزها دولة مؤسسات وتمشى بالدستور والقانون ولا ......... أيه ؟


 *[FONT=&quot]أحلام " ولي النِعّمْ " أوواااامر ....*​​ *[FONT=&quot]دة بعد لقاء السيسي بساعة واحدة فقط*​​ *[FONT=&quot]عندكم التاريخ وساعة النشر 
[/FONT]*:download::download:*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]




​
*[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]عندنا مجلس نواب كل مهمته ..
[FONT=&quot]أنه ينفذ أحلام الرئيس
 *​*
[/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يناير 2017)

*[FONT=&quot]عصابة لجأت للقضاء ...لأنهم مش لاقيين حاجة يعملوها *​​ *[FONT=&quot]( رئيس الدولة ) يقف الى جوار خصم من خصوم دعوى قضائية*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ومايهموش القضاء.. ولا هو مُنتظره من ا[FONT=&quot]لأساس ..![/FONT] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]هل أتضح لحضراتكم أنا باتكلم فى أية ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (26 يناير 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أحلام " ولي النِعّمْ " أوواااامر ....*​​ *[FONT=&quot]دة بعد لقاء السيسي بساعة واحدة فقط*​​ *[FONT=&quot]عندكم التاريخ وساعة النشر
> *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> :download::download:*[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​[/FONT]
> 
> 
> ...



زى ما حضرتك كنت بتقول احنا مينفعش يحكمنا غير فرعون ..[/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (26 يناير 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]عصابة لجأت للقضاء ...لأنهم مش لاقيين حاجة يعملوها *​​ *[FONT=&quot]( رئيس الدولة ) يقف الى جوار خصم من خصوم دعوى قضائية*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ومايهموش القضاء.. ولا هو مُنتظره من ا[FONT=&quot]لأساس ..!*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]هل أتضح لحضراتكم أنا باتكلم فى أية ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]



هو ولى النعم شكله جاى على هواه سعد الدين الهلالى لانه هو اللى مقدمله الدراسة دى اللى كان عاملها من 2015 ..
شكله عايز يعمله شيخ للأزهر .[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (26 يناير 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]واحد بيقول 150 ألف حالة طلاق*​​ *[FONT=&quot]والتانى طالع يقول .. دولى 206 ألف حالة*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]يا أذكى أخواتك أنت وهو [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عرفتم منين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لإما أحصاءات وزارة العدل ( التى يتبع لها المأذون )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو محاكم الأسرة ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو عايز طلاق على أيد مأذون – علشان يبقى عقد جديد – برسوم جديدة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]عينه على جيوب الناس .... أو ....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عنده ( نص قانوني ) تانى عايز يحشره فى النُص[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أية هو بقى ؟؟؟ ... دة اللى هيبان [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*انا عن نفسي دايماً باشك في كل كلامة ومتيقن ان كلامه بيبقى له هدف بعد كده
زي ما قعد يحلف ان في تلاجته مش كان فيها غير ميه ساقعه بس
وبعدين الأسعار ارتفعت ونزلت علينا زي المطر من كل جهة
وازمة سكر ولبن اطفال وأدوية.. الخ
يعني كان بيفرش فرشته قبل كل ده
يا ترى عايز يعمل ايه تاني فينا*​[/FONT]


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (26 يناير 2017)

[SIZ

عبود انتو بقى تضيفو في المصحف ايه
تقول لا طلاق الا بمأذون ونسميه مصحف مصر وبكده انحلت
المشكله بس لازم تبلغونا عشان نوحد المصاحف ومتبقاش شبهه خخخ 

عايزه اسالك
ايه هيكون وضع العده؟ طلاق الاول لو توثق رسميا
مش هيعرفو يرجعو لبعض الا بماذون؟








[/SIZE]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 يناير 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لأ ياستي ... دة بيتدخل فى دعوى قضائية منظورة أمام القضاء ضد "شيخ الأزهر"*​​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى بييجى فى صف أحد خصوم الدعوى – بدون وجه حق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]طاب لو القاضى حكم بعدم قبول الدعوى ( ودة وارد طبعاً )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى أزاى الحال ؟!!!!![/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*وارد إزاى بعد ما البرلمان نفسه ح يعمل قانون مخصوص عشان الموضوع دا ؟
:download:​*


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أحلام " ولي النِعّمْ " أوواااامر ....*​​ *[FONT=&quot]دة بعد لقاء السيسي بساعة واحدة فقط*​​ *[FONT=&quot]عندكم التاريخ وساعة النشر
> [/FONT]*:download::download:*[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​[/FONT]
> 
> ...


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 يناير 2017)

aymonded قال:


> *انا عن نفسي دايماً باشك في كل كلامة ومتيقن ان كلامه بيبقى له هدف بعد كده
> زي ما قعد يحلف ان في تلاجته مش كان فيها غير ميه ساقعه بس
> وبعدين الأسعار ارتفعت ونزلت علينا زي المطر من كل جهة
> وازمة سكر ولبن اطفال وأدوية.. الخ
> ...



*أيوة صح عندك حق 

ربنا يستر 

آل ما عندهوش غير ازازة ماية فى التلاجة آل :cry2:

و هى إزازة الماية ديه حاططها ليه فى التلاجة فى الشتا olling:

فقرنا منه لله :cry2:
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 يناير 2017)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> [SIZ
> 
> عبود انتو بقى تضيفو في المصحف ايه
> تقول لا طلاق الا بمأذون ونسميه مصحف مصر وبكده انحلت
> ...


:w00t::w00t::w00t:

:t11::t11::t11:​


هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> [SIZ
> 
> عايزه اسالك
> ايه هيكون وضع العده؟ طلاق الاول لو توثق رسميا
> ...



*أيوة صح : سؤال وجيه جدا​*


----------



## Maran+atha (27 يناير 2017)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> [SIZ
> 
> عبود انتو بقى تضيفو في المصحف ايه
> تقول لا طلاق الا بمأذون ونسميه مصحف مصر وبكده انحلت
> ...



شكراً كثير للمشاركة 
اختى الغالية هيفاء 

لا تقلقي من شأن القرآن فهو حمال أوجه
- يُروى عن عليٍّ رضي اللهُ عنه أنه قال لابن عبَّاس 
: “لا تُجادلهم بالقرآن فإنَّه حمَّالُ أوجه وخُذْهم بالسُّنَن ”
http://vb.tafsir.net/tafsir27114/

ربنا يباركك ويرشدك إلى طريق الخلاص.[/SIZE]


----------



## Maran+atha (27 يناير 2017)

aymonded قال:


> *انا عن نفسي دايماً باشك في كل كلامة ومتيقن ان كلامه بيبقى له هدف بعد كده
> زي ما قعد يحلف ان في تلاجته مش كان فيها غير ميه ساقعه بس
> وبعدين الأسعار ارتفعت ونزلت علينا زي المطر من كل جهة
> وازمة سكر ولبن اطفال وأدوية.. الخ
> ...


شكراً كثير للمشاركة
اخى الحبيب أيمن

ثق أن الرئيس عبد الفتاح السيسي هو أفضل رئيس فى مصر. 
http://demiana3.blogspot.com.eg/2016/06/blog-post_57.html?m=1

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معك دائماً
فيحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل أمنياتك للأبد آمين.


----------



## Maran+atha (27 يناير 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أيوة صح عندك حق
> 
> ربنا يستر
> 
> ...


شكراً كثير للمشاركة
أختى الغالية المميزة +اريني+

للأسف الشديد أسهل شيء هو النقض الهدام
لكن الحقيقة التى ندركها أن كل بنيان يأخذ وقت حتى يكتمل
وأيضاً كذلك عمل الرئيس عبد الفتاح السيسي الذي يبني مصر حقا

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معكى دائماً
فيحافظ عليكي ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل أمنياتك للأبد آمين.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 يناير 2017)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> زى ما حضرتك كنت بتقول احنا مينفعش يحكمنا غير فرعون ..


 *[FONT=&quot]"فرعون" الذكي ... مش الغبي*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مقصدش "فرعون" المتسول اللى حاطط أيده فى جيوب الناس *​​ *[FONT=&quot]"فرعون" اللى مايقدرش حد يسخر منه زى ما عمل رئيس شركة "سيمنس"[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]"فرعون" اللى ما ينضربش على عساكر جيشه رصاصة واحدة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]"فرعون" اللى يعرف أزاى يجيب السُياح .. 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]مش يروح يركب الحنطور[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]درييجن درييجن .. وأتحنطر ..[/FONT]*​ 


aymonded قال:


> * زي ما قعد يحلف ان في تلاجته مش كان فيها غير ميه ساقعه بس
> *​


 *[FONT=&quot]يا عم أنت .. دة كان بيتكلم عن " الميني بار " اللى فى أوضة النوم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى بيتحط فيها أزايز مية وبيبسي و"عثير"[/FONT]*​ 


هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> [SIZ
> عايزه اسالك
> ايه هيكون وضع العده؟ طلاق الاول لو توثق رسميا
> مش هيعرفو يرجعو لبعض الا بماذون؟


 *[FONT=&quot]الطلاق على يد مأذون ( البينونة الصُغرى ) تعود الى عصمة طليقها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بعقد جديد ومهر جديد ورسوم جديدة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويُشترط لحساب العِدة ألا تكون المرأة حاااائض [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة للعدة ( تُحصى ) من تاريخ التلفظ  بالطلاق – حسب "شرع ربنا"[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتُحسب من تاريخ توثيق المأذون – حسب " شرع السيسي "[/FONT]*​ 


+إيرينى+ قال:


> *وارد إزاى بعد ما البرلمان نفسه ح يعمل قانون مخصوص عشان الموضوع دا ؟
> ​*


 *[FONT=&quot]وأية يعنى ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طاب ماعندك أتفاقية "تيران وصنافير" أتحكم فيها بعدم جوازها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومع ذلك الحكومة بعتت الأتفاقية للبرلمان يوقع عليها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
عارفة "عادل إمام" فى فيلم " على باب الوزير" لما قال :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إحنا الحكومة مايهمناش أى مِعزة ؟:cry2:[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 يناير 2017)

Maran+atha قال:


> *لا تقلقي من شأن القرآن فهو حمال أوجه*


 *[FONT=&quot]حمّال أوجه أزاى ؟!                  *[/FONT]​*[FONT=&quot]
يعنى لما القُرآن يقول : (حكم) من أهلها و (حكم) من أهله*​​ *[FONT=&quot]كان بيتكلم عن ماتش "ريال مدريد " و "برشلونة" ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​:spor2::spor2::spor2:​[/FONT]


----------



## Maran+atha (27 يناير 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]حمّال أوجه أزاى ؟!                  *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​*[FONT=&quot]
> يعنى لما القُرآن يقول : (حكم) من أهلها و (حكم) من أهله*​​ *[FONT=&quot]كان بيتكلم عن ماتش "ريال مدريد " و "برشلونة" ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​:spor2::spor2::spor2:​[/FONT]



يقول علي بن أبي طالب "القرآن حمال أوجه" أي أن القرآن يحمل تفاسير متنوعة،[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 يناير 2017)

Maran+atha قال:


> يقول علي بن أبي طالب "القرآن حمال أوجه" أي أن القرآن يحمل تفاسير متنوعة،


 *[FONT=&quot]يبقى " على بن أبي طالب " كان يقصد*​​ *[FONT=&quot]نهائي كأس الأُمم الأفريقية 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (27 يناير 2017)

Maran+atha قال:


> شكراً كثير للمشاركة
> اخى الحبيب أيمن
> 
> ثق أن الرئيس عبد الفتاح السيسي هو أفضل رئيس فى مصر.
> ...



*معلشي يا غالي أنا لا أثق على الإطلاق انه افضل رئيس لمصر
وبعدين ابونا مكاري بيتكلم من وجهة نظره هو الشخصية
وبعدين مش يصح كاهن ابداً زي ابونا مكاري يطلع يتكلم 
بهذه الطريقة لأن الناس مش بتعتبره رأي شخصي
فأي كاهن المفروض يحتفظ برأيه الشخصي السياسي لنفسه
وعيب يطلع في الاجتماع يتكلم بهذه الطريقة 
عموماً الواقع بيقول كلام تاني خالص*​


----------



## aymonded (27 يناير 2017)

*عموماً حاجة على جمب كده بعيدة عن الموضوع
انا الشيء الوحيد الي بيضايقني ويغظني جداً وللغاية ان اي رجل دين سواء مسيحي والا مسلم يطلع يتكلم عن رأيه في السياسة، وبخاصة لما يكون ذات شهرة ويطلع يتكلم عن رأيه الشخصي ويقود الناس لنفس رأيه وفكره ويقول انا مش قلت لحد ولم أعرض سوى رأيي الشخصي، وكلام الدباجة اللي زهقنا منه أن هو له رأي كمواطن، وانا باقول لأ انت وضعك مش زي اي حد ومش المفروض تتكلم كأي مواطن، تتكلم كمواطن في صندوق الانتخابات لكن انت مش حر تتكلم إلا في عملك كمسئول ديني فقط وفقط لا غير، لما تغير الزي اللي انت لابسه كرجل دين وتسيب عملك فيه ابقى اتكلم براحتك لكن وانت لابس زي رجل الدين مش ليك دعوة خالص بالسياسة، لأننا لن نعتد برأيك ولن نسير وراءه، لأن السياسة ليس لها علاقة بالدين إطلاقاً.
فالمفروض كل رجل دين يصمت ولا يتكلم في السياسة وانتمائاتها نهائياً وينتبه لعمله الحقيقي، لأن كل ما يعمله هو التشويش والتأثير على الناس في اتجاهات معينه، خاصة لو كان رجل محل ثقة الناس وبيعتبروه رجل الله، وازاي الحل يعني لو الرئيس ده مشي وجه غيرة هايبقى غيره افضل رئيس برضو والا ايه هايكون الموضوع، مش مبارك كان برضو بيأيدوه رجال الدين وبعدين قعدوا يسبوا ويلعنوا فيه .. والا ايه !!!!
*
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 يناير 2017)

aymonded قال:


> * انا الشيء الوحيد الي بيضايقني ويغظني جداً وللغاية ان اي رجل دين سواء مسيحي والا مسلم يطلع يتكلم عن رأيه في السياسة، *​


 *[FONT=&quot]لماذا يصر الرئيس على الإرتجال الذى لا يجر عليه*​​ *[FONT=&quot] سوى النقد والسخرية التى تهز هيبة المنصب ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو حل مشاكل البلد الأصلية خلاص .. ومش فاضل له غير الجواز والطلاق ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كل اللى لفت نظره أحصائيات الطلاق وبس ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ومالفتش نظره أحصائيات الأفلاس وعدد المصانع والشركات اللى جابت أبوابها ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما أخدتش باله من أحصائيات قضايا الرشاوي والفساد اللى عمالة ترُخ ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سايب كل دة ... 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وماسك فى واحد رمى يمين الطلاق على مراته ؟[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أية الهم اللى أحنا فيه دة ؟؟؟؟!!!
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (27 يناير 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لماذا يصر الرئيس على الإرتجال الذى لا يجر عليه*​​ *[FONT=&quot] سوى النقد والسخرية التى تهز هيبة المنصب ؟!*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]هو حل مشاكل البلد الأصلية خلاص .. ومش فاضل له غير الجواز والطلاق ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كل اللى لفت نظره أحصائيات الطلاق وبس ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]ومالفتش نظره أحصائيات الأفلاس وعدد المصانع والشركات اللى جابت أبوابها ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما أخدتش باله من أحصائيات قضايا الرشاوي والفساد اللى عمالة ترُخ ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سايب كل دة ...
> [/FONT]*
> ...



*انا عارف يا خويا ايه الهم ده
وبعدين مال رئيس الجمهورية بالأحوال الشخصية
ما يخليه في مشاكل الناس الاقتصادية وعلى رايك يشوف المصانع اللي اتقفلت والعماله اللي اتشردت*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 يناير 2017)

aymonded قال:


> *انا عارف يا خويا ايه الهم ده
> وبعدين مال رئيس الجمهورية بالأحوال الشخصية
> ما يخليه في مشاكل الناس الاقتصادية وعلى رايك يشوف المصانع اللي اتقفلت والعماله اللي اتشردت*​


 *[FONT=&quot]شكله بعد كدة هيدخل على ( الداية ) اللى هتولد *​​ *[FONT=&quot]والمُغات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وسبوع العيل ويكلمنا عن الطهور 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (28 يناير 2017)

يالهووووي كده يبقى خرااب بيوت مستعجل هو ايه اللي

عقد جديد ومهر جديد وفلوس ومصاريف مش هيرجعو

لبعض طبعا وكده البيوت هتضيع اكتر  ابو العيال
مش هيدفع مليم تاني على ام العيال مش كفايه اتخدع

المره الاولى ودفع دم قلبو عليها هيروح يتجوز وحده تانيه

مش هيرجع لها والطلاق الاول اللي كان ممكن يتصلح لو

صبرو على بعض شويه هيبقى الاول والاخير غالبا

شو حكمة رئيس من موضوع توثيق طلاق ؟ ماهو كل الاحوال هيتوثق ،الطلاق مرتان وبس اكتر من كده مش
هيتطلقو ويرجعو لبعض يبقى ليه ضيق عليهم كده؟

ممكن يطلقو في ساعة شيطان وير جعو لبعض
يخزو الشيطان والمأذون مع بعض  ههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 يناير 2017)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> يالهووووي كده يبقى خرااب بيوت مستعجل


 *[FONT=&quot] ( الطلاق اللفظي) عمره ماكان مشكلة تؤرق المصريين .. بالعكس*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وجود المأذون – الذى يشترطه مولآنا " ولي النِعّم " هو المشكلة  *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن ( الطلاق اللفظي ) هو اللى بيسيب الباب (موارب) للصُلح *​​ *[FONT=&quot]بيترك فرصة - للأهل - للأصدقاء - لأولاد الحلال بالتدخل للأصلاح وبكلمة طيبة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مش المأذون أبداً .. لأن المأذون هيكون عينه على الأتعاب ويولعوا بجاز هما الأتنين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]( الطلاق اللفظي ) بيكون الزوج مُجبر ( شرعاً وقانوناً ) بعدم خروج  طليقته من البيت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن بحضور المأذون – قُضي الأمر – تلم هدومها وعلى بيت أبوها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أى أب دة اللى هيسيب بنته عايشة تحت سقف واحد مع راجل مطلقها على أيد ماذون ؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنت بتخرب مش بتصلح ..!!

[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]أنا أعلم تماماً انها قضية لا تهم ( منتدى مسيحي )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن رئيس الجمهورية أعطى لنفسه الحق فى التدخل فى شرع المسلمين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وداس على مادتين من مواد الدستور فى كلمة واحدة وعايز يشرع قانون على مزاجه[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أية اللى يمنعه من سن قوانين لشرع الآخرين ؟
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( أُكلت يوم أُكِّلَ الثور الأبيض )[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 يناير 2017)

*أنا عايزة أسأل سؤال 

افرض فرضًا و جدلًا إن فعلا البرلمان عمل القانون دا 

و كام شيخ طبلوا للقانون (معروفة)

قناعة المسلم حتبقى إيه ؟*​


----------



## Maran+atha (29 يناير 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أنا عايزة أسأل سؤال
> 
> افرض فرضًا و جدلًا إن فعلا البرلمان عمل القانون دا
> 
> ...



شكراً للسؤال اختى الغالية ايريني
الإجابة معلومة مسبقا فى سورة المائدة:
يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا تَسْأَلُوا عَنْ أَشْيَاءَ إِنْ تُبْدَ لَكُمْ تَسُؤْكُمْ


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 يناير 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أنا عايزة أسأل سؤال
> افرض فرضًا و جدلًا إن فعلا البرلمان عمل القانون دا
> و كام شيخ طبلوا للقانون (معروفة)
> قناعة المسلم حتبقى إيه ؟*​


 *[FONT=&quot]لو [FONT=&quot]قالها : أنتى *​*طالق [FONT=&quot].. تبقى*​* طالق ...منتهية
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و مش " ظابط جيش" اللى هيعلمنا الشرع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الطلاق اللفظي او الشفوى موجود فى اليهودية أيضاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
ودى صور من أعتراضات بعض المشايخ الكبار المعروفين ولهم مراكزهم[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​









​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (31 يناير 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لو [FONT=&quot]قالها : أنتى *​*طالق [FONT=&quot].. تبقى*​* طالق ...منتهية
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و مش " ظابط جيش" اللى هيعلمنا الشرع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الطلاق اللفظي او الشفوى موجود فى اليهودية أيضاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ودى صور من أعتراضات بعض المشايخ الكبار المعروفين ولهم مراكزهم[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> ...



*يبقى الل قاله مالوش غير معنى واحد :عبط 

كدة المسلمين بيضحكوا عليه​*


----------



## Maran+atha (31 يناير 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لو [FONT=&quot]قالها : أنتى *​*طالق [FONT=&quot].. تبقى*​* طالق ...منتهية
> *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]و مش " ظابط جيش" اللى هيعلمنا الشرع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الطلاق اللفظي او الشفوى موجود فى اليهودية أيضاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ودى صور من أعتراضات بعض المشايخ الكبار المعروفين ولهم مراكزهم[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​
> ...


شكرا كثير للمشاركة 
اخى الحبيب عبود عبده عبود 
يوجد أيضا فى الإسلام قاعدة هى
" الضرورات تبيح المحظورات"
فحتى لو كلام الرئيس هو من المحظورات يمكن تنفيذه شرعا
اله الإسلام المكار يمكن تغيير كلامه عادى خالص كما حدث في "الناسخ والمنسوخ"
وأيضا فى أمور أخرى كالصلاة :فكان اله الإسلام المضل يقول 50 صلاة وجعلها عبده صلعم 5 صلوات "عادي خالص"

إذن شيوخ المضل لهم فى هذة العبادة قاعدة تبيح المحظورات ويعدلوا كلام اله الإسلام المكار اذا لزم الأمر. 

ربنا يباركك ويرشدك إلى طريق الخلاص[/FONT]


----------



## Maran+atha (31 يناير 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يبقى الل قاله مالوش غير معنى واحد :عبط
> 
> 
> كدة المسلمين بيضحكوا عليه​*



ابدا اختى الغالية إيرينى 
حاليا كل الذى فى الأمر أن الناس منتظرين نهاية الكلام
اى ان القانون به الكثير ضدد نصوص القرآن مثل التكفير فالقرآن يقول إن المسيحين كفرة أما القانون يرفض ذلك ويرفض القانون آيات القرآن فى صورة التوبة التى تبيح قتل اهل الكتاب "المسيحيين ".
بالتالى لو مجلس الشعب نص قانون يشرع كلام الرئيس 
سيتم تنفيذ كلام الرئيس بالقانون رغم عن شيوخ المضل
كله مباح فى عبادة المضل 

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معكى دائما 
فيحافظ عليكي ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للأبد آمين.


----------



## +إيرينى+ (31 يناير 2017)

Maran+atha قال:


> ابدا اختى الغالية إيرينى
> حاليا كل الذى فى الأمر أن الناس منتظرين نهاية الكلام
> اى ان القانون به الكثير ضدد نصوص القرآن مثل التكفير فالقرآن يقول إن المسيحين كفرة أما القانون يرفض ذلك ويرفض القانون آيات القرآن فى صورة التوبة التى تبيح قتل اهل الكتاب "المسيحيين ".
> بالتالى لو مجلس الشعب نص قانون يشرع كلام الرئيس
> ...



*زميلاتى المسلمات فى العمل : وجهت لهم نفس السؤال الل وجهته لعبود هنا 

و قالوا : الطلاق اللفظى يقع 

و واحدة فيهم قالت : بقى جوزى يقولى إنت طالق و استنى مأذون ؟؟ _ ديه مسأة شرف ما فيهاش هزار 

و قعدوا يضحكوا على كلام السيسى 

و قالوا عشنا و شوفنا الريس حيشرَّع كمان 

و الل قالت بقيت دولة الملا 

والل قالت : مرسى ما تجرأش يعملها 

و هكذا 

:new6:​*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (1 فبراير 2017)

بس فين اللي كانو بيرفعو ازدراء اديان مبيرفعوش على الريس قضيه ليه ولا يعني بس شاطرين على المسيحين
بهدي النفوس خخخ


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 فبراير 2017)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> بس فين اللي كانو بيرفعو ازدراء اديان مبيرفعوش على الريس قضيه ليه ولا يعني بس شاطرين على المسيحين
> بهدي النفوس خخخ



*مين يعلق الجرس فى ديل الأسد ؟ :hlp:​*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (3 فبراير 2017)

شفتي بقى فين المحاميين اللي كانو بيتسابقو في رفع القضايا دي محدش عمل حاجه بالعكس دي بعض شيوخ
بتعزز له كمان  مش حكاية دفاع او حب في دين هي
على حسب طرف الاخر تقدر عليه ولا متقدرش ؟


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (3 فبراير 2017)

شفتي بقى فين المحاميين اللي كانو بيتسابقو في رفع القضايا دي محدش عمل حاجه بالعكس دي بعض شيوخ
بتعزز له كمان  مش حكاية دفاع او حب في دين هي
على حسب طرف الاخر تقدر عليه ولا متقدرش ؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 فبراير 2017)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> شفتي بقى *فين المحاميين اللي كانو بيتسابقو في رفع القضايا دي *محدش عمل حاجه بالعكس دي بعض شيوخ
> بتعزز له كمان  مش حكاية دفاع او حب في دين هي
> على حسب طرف الاخر تقدر عليه ولا متقدرش ؟


 *[FONT=&quot]ما هو نفس المحامى اللى رفع قضايا أزدراء أديان وقضايا ضد راقصات*​​ *[FONT=&quot]علشان خدشوا حياؤه على اليوتيوب ..!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أتلم على الشيخ "خالد الجندي" والشيخ "مظهر شاهين "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ورفعوا قضية فى مجلس الدولة ضد "شيخ الأزهر" عشان الطلاق الشفوي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والقضية منظورة أمام المحاكم بقى لها سنة – تم تحويلها لهيئة المفوضين لأبداء الرأى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو محامى بينفذ أحلام السُلطة وبيتحرك وفقاً لأجندة الحاكم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
و بما إن الموضوع أمام القضاء[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أية اللى يدخل "رئيس الجمهورية" فى صف الباشا المحامى ؟!!! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويطلب من "خصم" فى دعوى قضائية أنه ينفذ طلبات خصمه !!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ياترى الكارثة كدة واضحة ؟ ... والا لسة محتاجة شرح ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
فى حين ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أن قاضي فى أمريكا ألغى قرار "ترامب" وسمح بدخول من يحمل تأشيرة لأمريكا
[FONT=&quot]وطلع القرار لجميع شركات الطيران أنها تقبل الرُكاب حا[FONT=&quot]ملي التأشيرات [/FONT][/FONT]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وطظ فى الرئيس وقرارات الرئيس  [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------

